# 48" Jebo Lifetech Metal Halide fixture



## Daquronic (Jun 19, 2009)

I just purchased this 48" jebo lifetech lighting fixture. It has two T5's and two metal halides with 3 switches. I've heard mixed reveiws many say good many say bad..I heard I should change the bulbs and check the wiring Any opinons?


----------



## gyros (May 25, 2008)

Daquronic said:


> I just purchased this 48" jebo lifetech lighting fixture. It has two T5's and two metal halides with 3 switches. I've heard mixed reveiws many say good many say bad..I heard I should change the bulbs and check the wiring Any opinons?


how much did you get it for? and where?

jebo brand is new and anything new will always be met with much skepticism


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Jebo brand is not new, I have a complete 12G Jebo system that's at least 5 years old. 

Jebo sells lighting fixtures in US under the brand "Odyssea" and price is extermely attractive. The way I see it, the build quality is no worse than some brands such as JBJ or Oceanic.


----------



## Daquronic (Jun 19, 2009)

I got them at Lucky Aquarium for 380$ the shipment just came in last week and all the problems ive read about with these lights were posted a few years ago. So i'm not sure if this is a new fixture or if the problems have been solved. Any ideas?


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

Any updates? Is the fixture working to your expectation? Is the 2 T5's power compact? what is the model number?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Many of the parts used in the Odysea/Jebo equipment are cheap Chinese parts. With some modifications, and replacement with a few inexpensive parts, they actually function just as well as some of the lower quality American made units.

A cursory search on Reef central should give you pictorial guides on how to do the modifications.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

jebo brand is a gamble (80% of things that made in China is a gamble)

either they work so well for years or they fail in a very short period of time


----------

